# fighting belt



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure if this is in the right section if not mods please move. I have lately been trying to get into the blue water game because of all the restrictions on bottom fish. So I have purchased me a couple short bent butt rods. But have been thinking that my normal cheap gut bucket is not going to work with these new rods. What do y'all suggest for a relatively cheap fighting belt that will work with these rods. Not wanting to break the bank because I don't get to get out as much as I would like(maybe half a dozen trips) because of the size of my boat 24 foot and not being able to piece together a good crew. Thanks in advance links to certain belt that would work would be great.

Ryan


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Also a belt that is easily adjusted would be a huge plus my brother is as big a round as a tooth pick me not to much bigger and my dad is a pretty good sized guy


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

There are several companies that make good harnesses although they are pretty expensive. Your best bet is to watch the fishing gear for sale section, people often are selling them for pretty cheap. Something like this one is what you want- http://www.cabelas.com/product/Brai...&WT.mc_id=BingPLA&WT.z_mc_id1=10060457&rid=20

to be used in conjunction with this-

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Brai...ighting+belt&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you I will keep my eyes open in the for sale section


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone has one they are wanting to sell let me know


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the Braid stand up products. They are highly adjustable and work great.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the imput Mr keith I have noticed a lot of them are not very adjustable


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump anyone have one taking up space?


----------

